# A little layout help



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

First, no laughing as I am very sensitive and a budding young (maybe not so much) layout designer. I realize that there is too much going on here and will more than likely turn the two small switching yards into one but that really isn't the question.

I'm trying to find an effective way to reverse the middle loop withing the space that I have. Once the trains come out of the yard, they get stuck on that middle loop and cannot get back to the rest of the layout. Any suggestions?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Try a double slip switch at the crossover.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!! lol im kidding...why would anyone laugh? A heck of a lot better than i could do. Im not quite sure what you mean...looks fine to me. I'd like to know where you got that program =D


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

OH! i see it now! Yes try the switch after the crossover on the little inside loop...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> Try a double slip switch at the crossover.


There is potentially one problem with this though, it does not look like a level crossing (to me), but rather it looks like the loop makes a bridge over the entrance to the yard...

We will have to wait for Texas to come back and distinquish...

So, if you do have a bridge there (which I think is a great idea), you might try this... It is not perfect, but at least you are back in the yard... With anything else, you would probably have to expand the outer size of your layout...










----------

Here are a couple more ideas which get you in more near the start of the yard, but like I said you would need to expand your layout... I personally think that the first of these two layouts in best...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Is there going to be any scenery / structures on this layout or is it strictly for operations?


----------



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

HOtrainz said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA!!! lol im kidding...why would anyone laugh? A heck of a lot better than i could do. Im not quite sure what you mean...looks fine to me. I'd like to know where you got that program =D


Link the the RTS software. Bit of of a learning curve but pretty fun once you get the hang of it.

http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm


----------



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

tworail said:


> Is there going to be any scenery / structures on this layout or is it strictly for operations?


Kind of the dilemma I faced too so I went with a little bigger layout to get the yard outside of the loops so I could model a bit inside. Here is what I've leaning towards now. Bigger layout is 11x8 and is able to reverse on either loop so I don't get stuck any more. 










Keep the input coming.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That was a good choice to expand your layout, it looks so much better with all of that space in one loop and the yard in the other 

Now is that strictly a freight yard? Is there going to be a place to park all of your locomotives, like a train shed or anything?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a question... how many trains will you be operating on this layout?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

That was a great choice for you. This will enable some senery space as well as keeping your old layout objective.


----------



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

tworail said:


> Here is a question... how many trains will you be operating on this layout?


Haven't quite figured that out yet, at least 1.

I'd like to have the main line with maybe 2 and then a freight engine for the yard but I really have no idea how to make that happen. 

Heck, I can't even get the engine to work on the inner loop yet when I switch it so a little more research is in order.


----------



## Raton Bob (Jan 5, 2008)

I am new to HO design, but have been playing with that same software program and have also been experimenting with "L" shaped layouts. Just two questions/comments:

The loop around the yard, bottom left of last track plan, appears to be created from 15" radius track sections since it makes the entire curve in under 3' of space. Do you have any concerns about the engines and train cars making that curve? Or is it for switching engines only?

~If~ the "L" layout is designed to go into a room corner, do you have any concerns about being able to reach all areas of the layout, particularly the upper left section?


----------



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

Raton Bob said:


> I am new to HO design, but have been playing with that same software program and have also been experimenting with "L" shaped layouts. Just two questions/comments:
> 
> The loop around the yard, bottom left of last track plan, appears to be created from 15" radius track sections since it makes the entire curve in under 3' of space. Do you have any concerns about the engines and train cars making that curve? Or is it for switching engines only?
> 
> ~If~ the "L" layout is designed to go into a room corner, do you have any concerns about being able to reach all areas of the layout, particularly the upper left section?


Hadn't really thought about the radius issue. Will probably go with flextrack there since there isn't room for 18R track or maybe just add a little more space there for the turn.

As for the space, this is set up in two bays of my garage. I could easily go 3x the size of the layout so access isn't the issue.


----------



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

TEXAZC6 said:


> Kind of the dilemma I faced too so I went with a little bigger layout to get the yard outside of the loops so I could model a bit inside. Here is what I've leaning towards now. Bigger layout is 11x8 and is able to reverse on either loop so I don't get stuck any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is an idea with a little more operation and a little less yard.


----------



## TEXAZC6 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, last option. Hopefully I have found a happy medium. I'm not that adept at the software yet so I'll have to explain that the track crossing over the yard and the far left branch line is elevated. 

Any input would be great.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

TEXAZC6 said:


> Ok, last option. Hopefully I have found a happy medium. I'm not that adept at the software yet so I'll have to explain that the track crossing over the yard and the far left branch line is elevated.
> 
> Any input would be great.


That yard is huge, LOL 

I do not know though, it looks like the further you move towards the sides of the main yard, the less functional the track lines become... Like how are you going to get any cars into or out of the outermost two?

I do not know what kind of track pieces you can place down with your designer, but like Shaygetz mentioned earlier about that double slip switch, that kind of yard would be a good place for it...

Actually, there was a show on the History Channel about freight trains, and they showed a yard that had a whole series of these at the beginning of the yard... They were used to automatically sort the cars as they were humped....


----------

